
Quick Specifics on a Newly Formed Startup - ajaimk
http://davidcummings.org/2010/12/28/quick-specifics-on-a-newly-formed-startup/
======
kondro
Hmm, a startup where the founder doesn't seem to be of a technical nature and
is in charge of a remote, low-cost outsource team from South America.

If my experience with handling low-cost outsource teams from S.E. Asia and
India are anything to go by, I would question the quality of the product
developed. Especially if the founder isn't of a technical nature.

I'm not saying that all developers in India or S.E. Asia or South America are
crap, it's just I have rarely been allowed to actually see a candidates resume
or do an interview with them before having to work with them and I have
extremely high standards when it comes to staff (like understanding source
control, MVC, automated testing and understanding design patterns and how they
can be used to solve problems effectively).

------
helwr
I wouldn't spend so much money before hacking a prototype, showing it to
people and making sure someone actually needs it

I hope he got it covered.

